# cell phone boards



## kevinlb63

when i put my cell phone board in the Aqua regia what should i expect to see after the gold has been removed.


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> when i put my cell phone board in the Aqua regia what should i expect to see after the gold has been removed.



You should not put whole cell phone boards in aqua regia. You should expect a mess if you do.
You need to study the forum before you do anything.

Jim


----------



## kevinlb63

the ic chip and caps are removed that are clean will that make a diferance


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> the ic chip and caps are removed that are clean will that make a diferance



Nope, you still have to study the forum.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc

Also, are we really talking about one cell phone board?

Jim


----------



## kevinlb63

how would you get the gold of of them!


----------



## goldsilverpro

The gold from 1 cell phone is so small that it will likely get lost in the shuffle, especially if you don't know what you're doing, which seems to be the case.

How many hours have you spent searching the forum for information on how to do this. It's all there.


----------



## kevinlb63

200 clean boards with about 20% of them being gold plated


----------



## kevinlb63

that is 20% of each board


----------



## goldsilverpro

Unless the gold is on fingers or pins, it is very, very thin. Figure about 7 or 8 cents for each square inch of plated area.


----------



## kevinlb63

last month i sent off 200 boards and got back 1.100.00 the the check was for 19 grams of gold from the 200 boards so i thought i could do it my self and make more than that.


----------



## kevinlb63

like you state "The refiner is always the last liar." i think there is more money to be made if you do it yourself.


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> last month i sent off 200 boards and got back 1.100.00 the the check was for 19 grams of gold from the 200 boards so i thought i could do it my self and make more than that.




I highly doubt that. What type of phones were they?
Can you post pictures of the ones you have now if they are similar?

Jim


----------



## kevinlb63

mostly motorola lg just about all makes the gold on all cell phones is 18k or better i acid check all my boards i have been recycling 20 years but have just got into 
gold recycling back in 2010 to now


----------



## Geo

kevinlb63 said:


> last month i sent off 200 boards and got back 1.100.00 the the check was for 19 grams of gold from the 200 boards so i thought i could do it my self and make more than that.



theres no way that happened.according to all the yield data ive been able to find, it takes closer to 2,000 cellphones (boards and chips) to make an ounce of gold. 200 cellphones should yield a third maybe 3g. without the components, less than that.


----------



## kevinlb63

"The refiner is always the last liar." the mccs you get your palladium your ics youy get more gold each phone has 3.50 to 400+ worth of gold that is at the price of gold today. you looking at old prices


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> "The refiner is always the last liar." the mccs you get your palladium your ics youy get more gold each phone has 3.50 to 400+ worth of gold that is at the price of gold today. you looking at old prices



Where did you find your info?
A Youtube video?

Jim


----------



## Geo

im not talking dollar value, im talking metal weight. the dollar value can change, but weight will remain the same. theres just not that much in a cellphone. i just did a lot and even though im getting the last little amounts of metal from the spent solutions, i can promise you from my own experience that the numbers you are reporting is false.


----------



## kevinlb63

i just checked again and was right!! there is a average of .034+ grams of gold in each cell phone and that ant counting the ic chips 15 boards would = .51+ gram or 1/2+ of a gram. 13.3 times that = 6.5+ grams per 200 phones plus with the ic chips and mcc,s would get me right on the money. you data might be right! but plus the ic chip and other gold in the phone it comes out very close i know what the check was for and it was for $1.100.00 just like jim says the refiner will lie over and over 200 good cell phones got me 1.100.00 but next time it might be less but not to much less. the price of gold is not every going to be less than 1700 a oz. and cell phones and all gold plated e scrap is worth big money.


----------



## glondor

Was your sale for 200 cell phones or for 200 cell phone boards? If you had 200 cell phones, I suppose it is not unreasonable to get 5 bucks each for working phones. If it was for cell phone boards,,, you gotta let us all know who the buyer is.


----------



## kevinlb63

THIS IS 5.2 OZ,S OF 14K I GOT FROM 20 POUNDS OF 386 CPUS USING Aqua regia $3.300.00 WAS PAID TO ME FOR THEM ! I THINK THAT IS GOOD MONEY FOR ONE WEEKS WORTH OF WORK,


----------



## kevinlb63

IT WAS FOR THE BOARDS AND CHIPS AND THE MCC,S I GESS THAY MENT FOR ALL THE METAL GOLD PLATINUM AND PALLADIUM. I THOUGHT IT WAS JUST FOR THE GOLD


----------



## glondor

Loose the all caps. It is considered shouting.

14k from 386's ? How did you end up with 14k? In my experience....it just does not work like that. How were they processed? Something is not right ....

By the way 5.2 oz troy of 14k is worth $5200 dollars US at today's market.

I am calling BS here Nothing makes sense. Is it just me??


----------



## ericrm

not just you glondor..... BUT i interested to sell you(kevinlb63) my cellphone board if your saying truth .get me a pm if you buy, of course paypal upfront payment only


----------



## goldsilverpro

I can see (barely) the possibility of a value of $3300 from 20# of 386s, but I can't see what the refiner made on it. The 14K thing is BS unless you created it. They have never used 14K gold plating on any electronic components. Ever! They don't even use the term, "karat".


----------



## kevinlb63

look i have 10k acid 14k 18k and 22k the gold pased a10k test and 14k test ! but it did not pas a 18k test. so i was paid afor 14 k gold and that is all i know he said it had silver in it.i told him i was told to put silver in it to help clean it up! he said i was mislead he said i should have not put any thing in it. and it would have been 22k or higher. and i just dont get the naysayers on here , i am here to learn and not to teach. i got 20.00 a gram at $3.224.00 for 5.2 oz,s but he gave me $3,300.00 i came on here to learn and every one has been sarcastic. and by the way the gold on 386 and 486 cpus and motherboards can be tested with acid to. and all i have tested have tested have been 18k or better.


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> look i have 10k acid 14k 18k and 22k the gold pased a10k test and 14k test ! but it did not pas a 18k test. so i was paid afor 14 k gold and that is all i know he said it had silver in it.i told him i was told to put silver in it to help clean it up! he said i was mislead he said i should have not put any thing in it. and it would have been 22k or higher. and i just dont get the naysayers on here , i am here to learn and not to teach. i got 20.00 a gram at $3.224.00 for 5.2 oz,s but he gave me $3,300.00 i came on here to learn and every one has been sarcastic. and by the way the gold on 386 and 486 cpus and motherboards can be tested with acid to. and all i have tested have tested have been 18k or better.



If you seriously came here to learn, then you need to study the forum for a while.
The "naysayers" know what they are talking about.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=796

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480


Jim


----------



## Smack

It would be a whole lot better all the way around if you would just post a file of the assay/report from the "refiner". By the way the implication that you are the teacher here is beyond comprehension. Your throwing numbers at us that none of us has ever seen processing the same type of material and you expect us to just take you at your word? Never heard of not even a hobbyist processing the types of material you mention and mixing them together, why would you mix these kind of metals together unless you were making dore bars. I would look for a different refiner. This is not meant to offend you in any way, but if you are, you should move past it and show us the facts. If you can't provide the facts then it's safe to assume we will all move past this thing.


----------



## kevinlb63

glondor said:


> Loose the all caps. It is considered shouting.
> 
> 14k from 386's ? How did you end up with 14k? In my experience....it just does not work like that. How were they processed? Something is not right ....
> 
> By the way 5.2 oz troy of 14k is worth $5200 dollars US at today's market.
> 
> I am calling BS here Nothing makes sense. Is it just me??



i did not know any one was paying top dollor for 14k scrap. 14k is 58% gold 42% copper but that ant what any body is paying $5.200 that would be 1000.00+ a oz for 14k .
gold is at $57.00 a gram right now 57x 31=1.767 a oz and that is for 999 pure. i got payed $20.00 a gram for the 14k i had that way he makes money to! all pawn shop and gold buyer are giving 14.00 a gram for 10k and 20.00 a gram for 14k and 25 to $26.00 for 18k and 30 to $32.00 for 22. if it is 24k thay might pay $40.00 a gram thay are not going to give you full price, if thay did thay would not make money.


----------



## kevinlb63

Smack said:


> It would be a whole lot better all the way around if you would just post a file of the assay/report from the "refiner". By the way the implication that you are the teacher here is beyond comprehension. Your throwing numbers at us that none of us has ever seen processing the same type of material and you expect us to just take you at your word? Never heard of not even a hobbyist processing the types of material you mention and mixing them together, why would you mix these kind of metals together unless you were making dore bars. I would look for a different refiner. This is not meant to offend you in any way, but if you are, you should move past it and show us the facts. If you can't provide the facts then it's safe to assume we will all move past this thing.



who said i was the teacher here i did not say that! i said i was here to learn,,,, i had close to pure gold in my aqua regia solution and was tould to put silver in it so i put a little over 2 oz,s in it and it ended up being 14k instead of 24k i gess the guy helping me online was playing a joke on me and i no now not to put any other metal in it at all. i will just use the stump out! and be done with it and have close to pure gold. any way i came on here to ask if it would work if i put my clean cell phones board in aqua regia to get the gold off and then! when the gold is off pull the boards out of the solution and then process what is left in the reaction chamber? can i do it that way? that was the original question! and i got led down all this way. can i get a answer will it work that way? i have two reaction chambers hooked to my wet scrubber so i dont have to breath any gasses.


----------



## kevinlb63

jimdoc said:


> kevinlb63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> last month i sent off 200 boards and got back 1.100.00 the the check was for 19 grams of gold from the 200 boards so i thought i could do it my self and make more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that. What type of phones were they?
> Can you post pictures of the ones you have now if they are similar?
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

here is some of the phone boards that i sent off to get that money!! and there is no copper under the solder mask like most boards the types of phones i have found are all gold on them both sides, no copper or tin just gold and fiberglass, i bet you have not seen any of these that are all gold, so here thay are . and when i tell you what thay came out of you will explode ! thay are in the cheapest phone you can buy!


----------



## kevinlb63

here is some more pics of the boards jim! no copper just gold! it tested 18k the 22k acid made a little reaction but not bad. this is how i got that much gold and money out of the 200 boards. i have not cleaned these but i have over 200 of them


----------



## ericrm

i will sell you my cell phone board ,just send me a pm, i aint got much for now but i will put them on the side for you, just send me a pm to tell me how much you want to pay$ /pounds ,paypal upfront if your not lying theyr is money to do with you


----------



## kevinlb63

99% of all cell phones have copper under the gold plate and that is why every body on here has said i do not know what i am talking about. look at the pic of the boards a found thay are all gold plated end to end thay are not common! it is hard to find phone boards that do not have copper on them but i know wich ones to look for know!
do you see that thay are all gold, and i mean end to end front and back.


----------



## goldsilverpro

No offense intended, but your posts are hard to follow. We seem to be talking about 2 different things, the gold in your buttons and the gold on the components or boards. As far as the gold plating on all electronic components or boards is concerned, it will most always be between 99.7% and 99.99% pure and the worst it will ever be is about 99.0%. There are technical reasons for this, as I've explained many times. The gold plating on the 386s and 486s is always 99.99% pure. The packages must be heated to attach the lid and chip with braze. The lid braze is 80Gold/20Tin and the chip braze is about 96Gold/4Silicon. If the gold plating were less than 99.99% pure, it could discolor during heating. The gold plating on areas that are not heated, such as boards, will most always be a hard, cobalt (usually) alloyed gold, of at least 99.7% purity. Anything much less than that will effect the desired properties of the gold deposit. Mainly, the deposit could be brittle and less electrically conductive.

In any case, acid testing of gold plating, for purity, is worthless, unreliable, misleading, and a big waste of time. There's either gold plating there or there isn't gold plating there. If gold plating is there, it is almost always at least 99.7% pure. That's a given.

The 5.2 oz of gold buttons, if 14K, have a gold value of about $5000. You got $3300 or, 66% of the gold value. If it truly was 14K, you got screwed big time. A little shopping around should give you, at the least, 92%. That would give any buyer plenty of profit. However, if the alloy is made up of only gold and and silver, it would acid test higher than it really is, since the high silver would slow the acid reaction down (14K acids contain chlorides). A gold/silver alloy would essentially be green gold and, for any accuracy, you would probably require a set of green gold standards (keys - if they still make the green gold ones) for comparison during the acid tests. So, it's very possible that, although it tested at 14K, it was actually less. Maybe you didn't get screwed that bad after all. At this point, you'll never know.

Since you're here to learn - learn!


----------



## kevinlb63

14k is 58% not 66% and like i said i was tould to put the silver in it i used two silver dollors and three silver dimes. in the mix and was tould that it would clean the gold ! well it just lowerd the karate 14k is going for $20.00 a gram right now. pure gold is going for $57.00 a gram. next time i do it i hope who every is helping me dont lie to me just for the fun of it i am trying to learn. and i will say this again thay are paying $20.00 a gram for 14k at all pawn shops i live in nc and called all in my area and it was the same 20.00 so i did ok. where did you get that 14k was 66% pure? that info is wrong. pure gold is 57.00 a gram x 31=$1.767.00


----------



## tek4g63

Reread his post. He said you only received payment for 66% of the golds total value. And if you went to a pawn shop to sell it then that's about right. Pawn shops will rip you off. Most people on here get over 80% payment for their gold.

So to be clear, he didn't say 14K is 66% gold. He said you only got payed for 66% of the total contained gold value, and you gave all that extra silver away for free. 

But if you want to keep going about things the wrong way. Trying to prove our moderators wrong and making false claims, then go for it. You will soon see where it gets you.


----------



## goldsilverpro

kevinlb63 said:


> 14k is 58% not 66% and like i said i was tould to put the silver in it i used two silver dollors and three silver dimes. in the mix and was tould that it would clean the gold ! well it just lowerd the karate 14k is going for $20.00 a gram right now. pure gold is going for $57.00 a gram. next time i do it i hope who every is helping me dont lie to me just for the fun of it i am trying to learn. and i will say this again thay are paying $20.00 a gram for 14k at all pawn shops i live in nc and called all in my area and it was the same 20.00 so i did ok. where did you get that 14k was 66% pure? that info is wrong. pure gold is 57.00 a gram x 31=$1.767.00


Reread my post! I didn't say that 14K was 66%. I said that, assuming the buttons were really 14K, you only received 66% of the total gold value when you sold it. Buyers in my home town don't pay much either. That's why I would never sell anything here. For $1300 more, I would drive 100 miles, one way. No one is lying to you and I resent your saying it. I, as the others, are trying to help you with the truth. I've not once seen anyone here intentionally lie to anyone. You screwed up and you're making excuses for it. However, screwing up is often a good learning experience. Hopefully you'll know better next time.


----------



## etack

Next time use a gold calculator. http://www.goldcalc.com/scrap_gold_value.php



goldsilverpro said:


> The 5.2 oz of gold buttons, if 14K, have a gold value of about $5000. You got $3300 or, 66% of the gold value.



What GSP said you got paid 66% of 33.00 not that 14K is 66% gold.

who is your online informat? Did they tell you to AR boards? Also what make and model is the "all gold cellphone". When you put in your AR what color is it when its done?

Welcome to the forum please read and learn.

Eric

Tek4g63 beat me :twisted:


----------



## jimdoc

Kevinlb63,

Here are my suggestions;

-Forget everything you have learned from anywhere else and focus on the information given on this forum.

-Stop making any posts, even questions, until you study the forum for at least a few weeks. Just study.

-Read Hoke's book, I posted a link in this thread already, and her other book; http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=16976

-Watch; Lazer Steve's videos http://www.goldrecovery.us/
and Samuel's videos http://www.goldnscrap.com/

Jim


----------



## kevinlb63

Total gold value is $5,144.65.

This doesn't mean you should expect to receive $5,144.65 from a buyer. This amount represents the current melt value using the live gold price. 

(this info was from your gold calculator) that is why i was payed $3,300.00 for the 5.2oz no one pays top dollor for scap gold ingots and the guy that tould me to put the silver in with my gold was not from this forum. that is why i changed forums and i have not put any of the cell phone boards in the aqua regia yet i was asking if it would work that way? will it get the gold off without dissolving the fiberglass.


----------



## etack

I was paid last month though Hitech at 98.5% of spot (had under 5TOZ) so yes it is possible to get top dollar.On the forum some will pay you 90+ after their own test, so yes it is possible.

Eric


----------



## hungry

Was this person from this other forum trying to teach you how to inquart?
edit for spelling


----------



## kevinlb63

look i just wanted to know if i could get the gold off the boards with aqua regia and then pull the fiberglass boards out of the aqua regia that is all i wanted to know !
can i gat a ansure please


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> look i just wanted to know if i could get the gold off the boards with aqua regia and then pull the fiberglass boards out of the aqua regia that is all i wanted to know !
> can i gat a ansure please




Its not that easy. If you want easy, keep selling your boards to whoever it is that got 19 grams of gold out of 200 cell phone boards for you. Can you share with us who that was?

Jim


----------



## kevinlb63

hungry said:


> Was this person from this other forum trying to teach you how to inquart?
> edit for spelling


no he just said to put silver it it so it would clean it. he was just making me mess up my gold for fun i gess. because i could not get him to reply back so now on i will just leave gold as it is a keep it. i have two nice 3l reaction chambers hooked to my vack and wet scrubber.o i have a nice place to do what i want i just want to know how to do it right. i am using aqua regia and stump out right now and have orderd other stuff to. i have some neutralizing chemicals on the way to so if i every have a bad reaction i can let it in the reaction chamber to stop the process.


----------



## kevinlb63

jimdoc said:


> kevinlb63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look i just wanted to know if i could get the gold off the boards with aqua regia and then pull the fiberglass boards out of the aqua regia that is all i wanted to know !
> can i gat a ansure please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that easy. If you want easy, keep selling your boards to whoever it is that got 19 grams of gold out of 200 cell phone boards for you. Can you share with us who that was?
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


it was pmr, did you look at the pic of the boards thay are 90% gold on both sides no copper just gold that is why i got that much money and i have 300 more and here is the kicker thay are GE cordless phone boards made by denso in china i am keeping the part# s to myself sence no one will help me. i dont want to read a book i want gold!


----------



## Geo

kevinlb63, short answer, it can be done. long answer, should it be done this way. no, not at all. there are a majority on the forum that could do it and make it work.would they? no, it not feasible when there are easier ways to do it. there is a saying, theres more than one way to skin a cat. in this situation, the cat will make you lose. it will cause headaches and nerve racking time. if you try it and when it fails (it will fail) you will have to come to the members that have been trying to tell you to study more and ask for help.it takes a certain amount of knowledge in the different processes you will have to go through to complete all of them successfully.if you dont know what you are doing before you start, you are doomed to failure. 

on a side note, no one is baiting you. when a new member comes on the forum and starts talking numbers to people that do this for a living, your gonna get called out on it.when you started talking these impossible numbers, you didnt say you were using magic cellphones. it was implied you were talking about common everyday "run of the mill" cellphones.its pretty common knowledge that there are certain stages and steps to putting gold plating on circuit boards. in the common (non-magical) circuit boards, it starts out with a copper underlay.then theres a nickel barrier layer, and then gold over that. 

no one here is obligated to help you. remember that. if you come on the forum and make claims of outlandish yields on stuff thats been discussed literally for years, be prepared to show proof. a few photos wont work. show the assay report on the cellphone boards or just drop it.


----------



## kevinlb63

ok peace out sorry i made people mad


----------



## etack

kevinlb63 said:


> i dont want to read a book i want gold!


 :shock: :shock: 

I think I'm going to add this to my signature line too :lol: :lol: 

This is no way to get what you want. It is a good way to get the boot and not get your answers.

You can have your cellphone #s because its Highly unlikely that what you claim is real. 

May your life be interesting.

Eric


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> i have two nice 3l reaction chambers hooked to my vack and wet scrubber.o i have a nice place to do what i want i just want to know how to do it right.



If you really want to know how to do it right, you really need to understand what is in those books.
What is the point of obtaining equipment without the knowledge to use it properly or safely.
You may as well just do whatever you want to do.

Jim


----------



## acpeacemaker

This is right up there with the solid gold connecting pins.


----------



## goldsilverpro

With aqua regia (AR) on boards, you will end up with a solution containing about 99% base metals, mostly copper and nickel, and, if you're very lucky, 1% gold. It can be very difficult to precipitate tiny amounts of gold from a highly contaminated solution. There are literally 100s of posts on the forum with people having high base metals aqua regia solutions or AP solutions that have too much peroxide (and thus dissolved the gold along with the base metals) that couldn't get the gold to precipitate out. Urea won't help much. You need to dissolve all the base metals first, with HCl/peroxide (AP) or 50/50 nitric. After rinsing the residue, you can then dissolve just the gold in aqua regia or HCl/bleach and drop it with SMB (or, Stump Out). By doing this, you will have much less AR solution to deal with.

Another possibility is to strip the gold away from the base metals with cyanide.

With mostly base metals, aqua regia is a really bad idea. I have used aqua regia on high gold CPUs but, even then, I prefer to eliminate the base metals first with nitric and then get only the gold with AR.

Every so often, we get some jerk on here that demands that we take our time to hold their hand. I can assure you that they don't last long. If you want to learn, we demand that you get most of your learning by searching, studying, and reading. Then you'll be able to ask intelligent questions. Those are the rules. Everything that you would need to know is somewhere on this forum. If you have trouble finding something, let us know and maybe we can help point you there. If you don't want to do all of this, adios. Then you can go back to the idiot that told you to add silver. 

By the way, in thinking about that, maybe he wasn't such an idiot after all. It is likely he was suggesting that you inquart with silver as the first step for further purification of the gold and you just weren't knowledgeable enough to know what he was talking about (or, most probably, from what little I've learned about you, you didn't listen). The inquartation method is covered, over and over, in this forum. Search and see!


----------



## kevinlb63

jimdoc said:


> kevinlb63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have two nice 3l reaction chambers hooked to my vack and wet scrubber.o i have a nice place to do what i want i just want to know how to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to know how to do it right, you really need to understand what is in those books.
> What is the point of obtaining equipment without the knowledge to use it properly or safely.
> You may as well just do whatever you want to do.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

i know how to use the equipment i just dont know how to get the gold off of the boards thats all. i know how to process cpus now. and not to put silver in the gold 
now when i learn how to process my boards i will be ok. and i know how to process my mcc to. and i am not into poisoning the environment that is why i bought the right equipment. and i am very safe when handling my acids i have my permits and my hazardous waste id.


----------



## ericrm

kevinlb63 said:


> and i am very safe when handling my acids i have my permits and my hazardous waste id.



you got what :shock: ? do those thing realy exist somewhere?


----------



## kevinlb63

goldsilverpro said:


> With aqua regia (AR) on boards, you will end up with a solution containing about 99% base metals, mostly copper and nickel, and, if you're very lucky, 1% gold. It can be very difficult to precipitate tiny amounts of gold from a highly contaminated solution. There are literally 100s of posts on the forum with people having high base metals aqua regia solutions or AP solutions that have too much peroxide (and thus dissolved the gold along with the base metals) that couldn't get the gold to precipitate out. Urea won't help much. You need to dissolve all the base metals first, with HCl/peroxide (AP) or 50/50 nitric. After rinsing the residue, you can then dissolve just the gold in aqua regia or HCl/bleach and drop it with SMB (or, Stump Out). By doing this, you will have much less AR solution to deal with.
> 
> Another possibility is to strip the gold away from the base metals with cyanide.
> 
> With mostly base metals, aqua regia is a really bad idea. I have used aqua regia on high gold CPUs but, even then, I prefer to eliminate the base metals first with nitric and then get only the gold with AR.
> 
> Every so often, we get some jerk on here that demands that we take our time to hold their hand. I can assure you that they don't last long. If you want to learn, we demand that you get most of your learning by searching, studying, and reading. Then you'll be able to ask intelligent questions. Those are the rules. Everything that you would need to know is somewhere on this forum. If you have trouble finding something, let us know and maybe we can help point you there. If you don't want to do all of this, adios. Then you can go back to the idiot that told you to add silver.
> 
> By the way, in thinking about that, maybe he wasn't such an idiot after all. It is likely he was suggesting that you inquart with silver as the first step for further purification of the gold and you just weren't knowledgeable enough to know what he was talking about (or, most probably, from what little I've learned about you, you didn't listen). The inquartation method is covered, over and over, in this forum. Search and see!


that was all i wanted to know . because i dont want to use cyanide in any of the process thank for the info that is all i wanted to know thanks so very much,Urea is what i am using as a Safety Measure if i think the nitric is reacting to much my reaction chamber has a extra inlet for me to let the urea in to stop thing from going wrong. thanks for the info again.


----------



## Geo

Eric, they do. its a government licence to pollute. when you pay the fees and get the permit, it allows you to release a certain amount of pollutants into the environment. the more you pay, the more you can release.


----------



## etack

when I Tell people that I burn different parts they ask me if I'm aloud to. I tell them with all the stuff I've saved from the landfills I got carbon credits from Al Gore :lol: 

Eric


----------



## kevinlb63

for the record there is no toxins leaving my system i have two gas alarms and if just one goes off it shuts the vac down. 
and my activated charcoal srubber absorbs all the gases it does it even while the vac is on the only time there is any gases near me is when ever thing ar off.
and i open my reaction chamber my truck puts off more bad gases than what i can see. i have a gas alarms on the tabel just in case. thats a three gas alarms and thay dont cost to much. plus that can save your life.
i keep the stuff out of the environmen that is what i am all about. and by the way if you dont get the permit and thay check you out you get a fine and i dont want that that is the only reason i pay for the permit it was not much $200.00


----------



## goldsilverpro

kevinlb63 said:


> that was all i wanted to know .


Does that mean you're going to leave and not come back?

Don't forget you owe us that part#


----------



## kevinlb63

refiner helping one another i thought but it looks like it is a place for people to sale there books all the links you have gave me are just to make money. is that what you are about. it ant what i am about.


----------



## jimdoc

kevinlb63 said:


> refiner helping one another i thought but it looks like it is a place for people to sale there books all the links you have gave me are just to make money. is that what you are about. it ant what i am about.



The forum is here with all the info, if you can't be bothered with reading a book, I guess you can't be bothered with searching for an answer to your questions. I gave you the best advice possible, that is to study the forum. If you just get an answer to your question, you will be back shortly with another question. If you use the search box for answers, you more than likely find the answers to your next question.

I give up, you do what you want to. You know, just get the gold. 

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro

PDF download of Hoke book *FREE*. Nobody is making a nickel off of it.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480


----------



## Palladium

I would almost swear that the system he's referring to for processing, cleaning, and scrubbing came from ebay. :mrgreen:


----------



## Smack

Can someone lock this?


----------



## tek4g63

kevinlb63 said:


> refiner helping one another i thought but it looks like it is a place for people to sale there books all the links you have gave me are just to make money. is that what you are about. it ant what i am about.





I've been a member of this forum for a little bit now, and I've never spent one cent for information! I only refine as a hobby, but I am successfull at it, and its all thanks to the free reading that I have done here along with guidance from some of the members. But if your not willing to do that all important "reading" step, then you will surely fail. But sometimes we need to fail to learn, I suppose.


----------



## butcher

Some people stumble into a goldmine, spouting stuff out their mouth, and just tromp all over the gold mine yelling how they are looking for gold, too busy running at the mouth and looking for gold, they cannot see what value they are walking all over, these poor people may never find what they are looking for, if they would just slow down at the mouth and open their eyes, they may see the values they are passing by.

Of coarse this is just my two thoughts on this, too much mouth and not enough reading.

Two pennies, put them in that piggy bank.


----------



## rpg

just to add my 2 cents, these numbers are from a research on 1999-2003 cell phones and the percentages account for the full weight of the phone including battery. I've seen phones go for over $1 each on ebay, not sure if they are worth that much. Boards at a $1 a piece maybe, as they are only about 15% of the total phone weight. Interesting research artice http://www.bren.ucsb.edu/research/documents/cellphonethesis.pdf

Material % of total 
Al 2.914
Cu 14.235
Fe 8.039
Glass 10.594
Plastic 59.600
Ag 0.244
As 0.001
Au 0.038
Be 0.003
Br 0.941
Cd 0.000
Cl 0.006
Cr 0.345
Ni 1.124
Pb 0.301
Pd 0.015
Sb 0.084
Sn 0.689
Zn 0.641
Liquid 
crystals 0.150
Bi 0.031
Pt/Ta 0.004


----------



## MMFJ

rpg said:


> just to add my 2 cents, these numbers are from a research on 1999-2003 cell phones and the percentages account for the full weight of the phone including battery. I've seen phones go for over $1 each on ebay, not sure if they are worth that much. Boards at a $1 a piece maybe, as they are only about 15% of the total phone weight. Interesting research artice http://www.bren.ucsb.edu/research/documents/cellphonethesis.pdf
> 
> Material % of total
> Al 2.914
> Cu 14.235
> Fe 8.039
> Glass 10.594
> Plastic 59.600
> Ag 0.244
> As 0.001
> Au 0.038
> Be 0.003
> Br 0.941
> Cd 0.000
> Cl 0.006
> Cr 0.345
> Ni 1.124
> Pb 0.301
> Pd 0.015
> Sb 0.084
> Sn 0.689
> Zn 0.641
> Liquid
> crystals 0.150
> Bi 0.031
> Pt/Ta 0.004



A nice read!

As I'm looking to work cell phones in Ecuador now, this info comes at a great time.

Here's what I pulled from this that I found useful - perhaps others will as well.

6.5.1 states (in part)


> Precious metals, specifically gold (Au), silver (Ag), and palladium (Pd) contained in cell phones have been the major economic driver for recycling industry despite the small mass contained per unit. However, since cell phones contain a mere 150grams of gold, 2,000grams of silver, and 100 grams of palladium per ton, any added-value in the material recovery of these elements can only be possible by the collection of a large number of cell phones. (Takahashi, 2004)



and also...


> original cell phones were approximately 5kg and have
> shrunk to their current weight of about 100grams.


(note that I believe these numbers are for 'working', i.e., with battery, phones)

With this, we can extrapolate (and *ESTIMATE*) that any one 'generic' cell phone, manufactured between 1999 and 2003 would have (at BEST, presuming 100% recovery methods, etc.)

907185 g (1 ton) / 100 g (1 cell phone) = 9071.85 cell phones per ton

150 g (Au per ton) / 9071.85 (phones/ton) = 0.0165 g Au per phone

At 1726.00 per Toz, that is $0.92 per cell phone Au value

Using the same calculations, we find;

2000 g (Ag per ton) / 9071.85 (phones/ton) = 0.22 g Ag per phone
At $32.34 per Toz, that is $0.23 per cell phone Ag

100 g (Pd per ton) / 9071.85 (phones/ton) = 0.011 g Pd per phone
At $610.44 per Toz, that is $0.22 per cell phone Pd


For a *total 'value' of each scrapped cell phone of $1.37 at today's spot pricing* (taking into account that none of the other materials is considered, for this example which is based on the provided research numbers, to have any sort of value).

*DISCLAIMER:* This is a number based on the research done as quoted and a simple extrapolation of such research, based on "averages of averages" and should not, in any way, be used nor quoted for any other purpose. Your results for any/all cell phones is LIKELY to be different (and most likely less)!

Based on all this, I think a reasonable 'presumption' is that most people will only go after the gold directly and silver as a result of refining, which would make it "safe" to say each cell phone could yield $0.75 (after processing fees, shipping, etc.) and any sort of buying or selling price should be based around that number.

Also noting that, in my personal experience, there is an 'average' of 11 cell phones (no batteries) per pound, it easily justifies a buyer's price of around $6 per pound - which is the basic going rate......

Sorry if I missed adding in any 'magic' - just didn't find any in the mix, this time!


----------



## poetbab

is it ok to depopulate the cellphone boards and use hcl and peroxide if so how much yeild to be expected of those say i did 50 boards, not processing the ics and mlcc, is there a better method i tried hcl and ar but didn work now im trying ap method i see fine powder like gold shining in the solution i used 20 % hp and hcl 3:1 is it ok by this way how long it will take for the cellphone to get stripped completely if i keep long will all the gold be dissolved


----------



## goldrecovery

I think you should watch this video.
https://youtu.be/RD1X1CieE4o
or
www goldenscrap com


----------



## Topher_osAUrus

goldrecovery said:


> I think you should watch this video.
> https://youtu.be/RD1X1CieE4o
> or
> www goldenscrap com



A few questions, if I may.
Firstly, I must say, I watch all your videos, as I like to see how things get processed across the globe. Thank you for sharing your experiences with us.

On to the questions.
You say boards require incineration or losses may be experienced, I assume you mean because of the solder?
Why do you crush the boards in morter and pestle?
Why not do an initial HCl leach to remove solder before AR?
Or at least a nitric leach to remove base metals?
Have you considered using sulfamic acid instead of urea?
It will remove excess nitric (which there is plenty of), and convert to sulfuric acid, so it will in turn also convert the lead to lead sulfate. Which is now happening when you add smb, making the lead mix with your gold powder.

There were more questions I had, but I think thats good for now. 8)


----------

